# CJC-1295, as low as $12 per vial, New Batch, 98.14% purity,report included



## LabpeRep (Oct 5, 2012)

we are running a special of 

*CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, New Batch, 98.14% purity*


At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120705-L77567698.14%MSHPLC
 

*MS REPORT:*




*

HPLC REPORT:*






                                 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
              Sincerely,
    Labpe Chemicals


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

